# How to ship fish from U.S.



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys there are these fish that this gentlemen is selling down in Seattle I was wondering how to ship them up or if this is even possible. I have never shipped fish before. Anyone that nows how to or the cheapest way to. please let me know. Thanks for any help given.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I know for a fact it's possible to ship fish, although having never done it myself, I'm not the best person to be answering.

For what it's worth, I've heard of thermal bags/boxes or something of that matter that would keep the fish at a good temperature throughout the process. It would also be a good idea to have it as next-day shipping. The sooner it's out of the bag, the better.

Other than those small bits, I can't say much else. Hopefully someone who knows all about this would be able to provide some imput. I'm actually quite curious about this as well.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

for what it's worth, you are better off picking them up from Seattle and that way, you can see them personally.
i had some frontosa shipped from Chicago to Seattle and picked them up, there was no problem bringing them across the border.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

fair enough I guess I shouldn't be so lazy. thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually you need an license to bring fish across the border but you could take a chance and try to get them across.
If the guard asks for a license and you don't produce one, in the garbage. I've had to kiss two separate shipments goodbye, but I use to be able to get them across no prob but for the last year or so its been tougher with the border guards.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/shipping-states-15801/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/shipping-things-usa-6247/


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

It used to be a non issue driving across as long as they were for just yourself.
If you were importing them for resale or in large quantities you were going to have to go through a registered usfw exporter, as well get yourself an import/business number etc.

Maybe things have changed regarding personal Importation. Call them at the border crossing, they should be able to help you


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Go there, type in the name of your fish, it takes many of the latin names.

Automated Import Reference System (AIRS) - Plants - Canadian Food Inspection Agency

If any other questions refer to this : http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/PDF/C.R.C.,_c._296.pdf

Go to schedule III those types of fish can not come into Canada, unless they are for personal use, reference Section 191-194 for the Aquatic animals inquiries.

Any other questions feel free to ask 

Also if anything just get them shipped to Blaine, or to a UPS if you don't want to drive down.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I brought fish across the border from the US last year. Over $700.00 Dollars worth for a group buy here on the forum. I had no hickups as the border, although I have been told they have tightened there rules at the border. 

As for shipping fish, Yeah it can be done no problem. Most fish stores get there fish from Asian fish farms, You don't see many fish farms here in Vancouver  I have never heard of anyone on this forum getting a fish shipment from the states from a private sale before. Most stores will not ship across the border. Too much paperwork. If anything, i would say pickup. 

If you dont mind me asking what are you getting down there? I do know some fish are hard to come by, but some are easier to get a hold of than many of us know. 

Good luck!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

New regs as of Dec 11, 2011:

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importation of Pet Aquatic Animals

Don't ask me to interpret all of that, but certain "susceptible" species of fish will require permits. Most tropical fish for the hobby should be ok but they have to be at least labelled correctly with the latin name, not sure what other proof you require - I haven't tested it out yet. It's a lousy piece of regulation, too many holes and subject to misinterpretation and misunderstanding.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Be safe and apply for a permit in advance to get yr fish across the border.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have brought fish across a number of times with no issues as long as the are tropicals and for personal use. I'm hoping they haven't tightened up the rules as I am going to Seattle next week and plan on bringing some more home. From what I have been told at the border as long as they are not capable of surviving if set free they are allowed, although I don't think most of the customs people would know the difference


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There are new permit applications . Applying as a company etc for certain species.,some is to with them surviving in our climate but most of the new rules is about disease they carry.
If your just getting a few and they aren't on that list should be ok. Some on the list are guppies, goldfish, Gouramis,discus, zebra danios, barbs etc etc. 
Yes wholesalers get from other countries but permits etc ahead of time.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275073,-122.835541


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

here's a link to the CFIA regulations regarding pet aquatic importation exemptions including a list of species that you need a permit to bring across

Pet aquatic animal exemption

When importing an aquatic animal, an import permit will not be required when the owner can:

present proof of their identity and their ownership of the aquatic animal to the inspector at the point of entry into Canada
attest to the fact that the pet animal has not been taken to a show or display outside of Canada
keep the pet animal in their household aquarium
ensure the pet animal is not exposed to any aquatic animals other than those kept in the household, for one year following the importation
not import another pet aquatic animal as listed below for the period of 90 days after the importation
keep all records of the importation

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importation of Pet Aquatic Animals


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive tried putting the species type into the Canadian food and Inspection Agency and it can up with no results


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well if it can up with no results...not sure what is wrong.

I've successfully bought fish from the states without any issues. Did the same research one day and a few days later I got my fish. 

Not sure why you're making the process more difficult for yourself than it really is. If you know your fish is not on the endangered list.



Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you go through the process on the AIRS page of the CFIA website and enter "other ornamental species not listed" you will get an approved message at the end of it. Print it off and take it with you, show it at the border and you will have no problems

here's what I got from the site

Import Details for Requirement : 58632 Version : 2
HS Description : 030111
03	Fish and crustaceans, molluscs and other aquatic invertebrates
01	Live fish
11	Ornamental fish: Freshwater
OGD Extension : 904900
9049	Other Ornamental species not listed (ornamental, live)
Origin : UWA
US	United States
UWA	Washington
End Use: 102
102	Aquarium - private


Recommendations to CBSA/Documentation and Registration Requirements

Approved


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend driving then across the border. We had some shipped from Florida once took 8 days. The shipment we got from Peru was about 24 hrs.
If they are not on schedule 3 no permit is required, even for a commercial shipment.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Be prepared to bring paperwork, don't rely on the officer looking things up for you....


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

came across yesterday with fish, told the guy they were tropicals and no questions asked


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I just found this video on youtube that I found to be very helpful. Yeah, I know the subject is a bit of an older one, but hey, never hurts to keep learning, right?

HOW TO - Pack tropical fish for overnight delivery - YouTube


----------

